# Critique on TB's....ongoing search



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I am looking this TB and was interested in his confirmation.









Thank you in advance


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

There is a lot to like about this horse. He has a very nice shoulder, strong topline and coupling, and nice hind leg. The only thing I can really fault him on is he has a bit of a thick neck and thicker throat latch. His SI is placed a bit further back than ideal and he might be slightly tied in below the knee (hard to tell from this photo). I don't recall your plans for your future horse, but this horse looks like he would have at least lower level ability for most sports. Really a nice horse IMO.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a side note, is this from New Vocations? Dave in Dixie? I was asking because I see you are in Colorado and they don't adopt to Colorado. I have been looking at horses from them and I am in TX so I had to ask about out of state adoptions


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I ride more western but I have been considering dabbling in English... Here is another photo of him...


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

SullysRider said:


> Just a side note, is this from New Vocations? Dave in Dixie? I was asking because I see you are in Colorado and they don't adopt to Colorado. I have been looking at horses from them and I am in TX so I had to ask about out of state adoptions


I have been working with them and are doing a waiver for adopting in CO...


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

scubadreams said:


> I have been working with them and are doing a waiver for adopting in CO...


Oh ok, that's good . I have been looking at this horse personally as I'm horse shopping, that's why I recognized him and that he was from New Vocations


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

SullysRider said:


> Oh ok, that's good . I have been looking at this horse personally as I'm horse shopping, that's why I recognized him and that he was from New Vocations


They took a while to decide to let us adopt from CO... It wasn't right away.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Might just be the photo, but that left front pastern looks puffy to me (maybe an old bow on that foreleg)??


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I think that there is... Sorry for adding photos one at a time (I'm on my phone). Here is a picture of his legs


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Does that look like an old bow to anyone else or am I just seeing things?


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> Does that look like an old bow to anyone else or am I just seeing things?


I kept thinking there was something with his leg I couldn't put my finger on.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

When he got posted on Facebook people commented on the puffiness, they said it's an old bow
ETA Why do they not adopt past Texas? Did they say?


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

SullysRider said:


> When he got posted on Facebook people commented on the puffiness, they said it's an old bow
> ETA Why do they not adopt past Texas? Did they say?


No... It might have to do with welfare checks on the horse that they don't want to have to drive very far. There are TB rescues in CA that don't adopt past boarding states... Unfortunately it is there right.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like an old bow to me. While that is not a definite deal breaker (I had an intermediate event horse who had an old bow) he would have to go through a very intense PPE.


----------



## asrialnorton (Dec 22, 2008)

it looks like they had some sort of wrap on that leg too. Look at the line in the hair.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That leg would need to be cold and pass a vet.. xrays and the whole nine yards. I noticed the leg in the first photo and my first thought was "what a shame." 

He is a nice enough horse. Short back and balanced. Hocks are a bit high off the ground. I like him.. but get a reliable equine practitioner to look at that leg and give a diagnosis and prognosis. If you cannot get that, pass. 

In this world of horses there really is not much future for geldings that have chronic soundness issues.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

What does everybody think about this gentleman?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is what I think:

His neck comes out of his chest a bit low and he is a little pigeon breasted. He is tied in at the knee. He is long in the coupling and he looks to have something not right about the angle of his left front foot. His cannon is set too far back under his hock and he looks to have incorrect angulation behind. He has a dip behind his withers. He is a bit light on bone.

He is beautifully presented but he looks not let down yet.. and if he IS let down he looks like he has worried himself thin (ulcers maybe?).


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Elana said:


> This is what I think:
> 
> His neck comes out of his chest a bit low and he is a little pigeon breasted. He is tied in at the knee. He is long in the coupling and he looks to have something not right about the angle of his left front foot. His cannon is set too far back under his hock and he looks to have incorrect angulation behind. He has a dip behind his withers. He is a bit light on bone.
> 
> He is beautifully presented but he looks not let down yet.. and if he IS let down he looks like he has worried himself thin (ulcers maybe?).


Thank you Elana...I am learning more about what to look for :~) but I am NO expert, that is why I keep asking for help.


----------

